# Cant access cd drive



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

Im using an old machine trying to install windos 98 SE onto it, the cd drive works but in bios it dosnt haev an option to choose to boot from cd drive, so i use a dos bootdisk but when it starts to boot the bootdisk it says aborting instalation canot find cd device, does anyone know what to do?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You could start by posting your CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT file contents on the MS-DOS boot floppy. Are you sure the drive is good, connected properly, etc.?


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

it dosnt have those files on the floppy its connected properly and works in windows.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you don't have AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS on the boot disk, you will not be able to access the CD-ROM, you're missing the drivers. Try downloading a proper MS-DOS boot disk from here http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

You'll have better luck accessing the CD-ROM with that.


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah i downloaded the ms dos 6.22 version bootdisk from there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did that get you running?

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

no thats what i been using in my first post.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to download a boot disk that has the CD drivers. I can assure you that the correct boot disk will allow access to the CD.

I just downloaded this image: http://1gighost.net/tenn/boot622.exe from www.bootdisk.com

I generated the floppy, booted from it, and accessed my DVD drive with no problem.


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

still not working i get the error: Device driver not found : MSCD001


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I loaded the image referenced above, booted the floppy I generated, and I was able to access the drive.

If this isn't working for you, the most likely reason is the CD/DVD is not actually being recognized by the generic CD driver in CONFIG.SYS. The error you're getting means the driver didn't load because it didn't find any optical drives.

Do you see the drive in the BIOS and during the POST?


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

i have an option to detect C and D but nothing detects in D but once in windows 95, the cd drive loads.


----------

